# fairrieanum question



## Candace (Jul 10, 2007)

I bought a fairrieanum about 7 months ago as a seedling. It's got the parental cross on it, but it was supposed to be the typical colored form. As it's grown up, I've noticed there's no coloration under its leaves or on the growths at all. I would think there'd be some coloration. Do I have an alba on my hands? It's probably due to bloom in the near future so I won't have to guess for that long.


----------



## TADD (Jul 10, 2007)

Well C, fairrieanums do not have coloration under their leaves. The leaves should be a really nice light green color! In my experience both regular, album and mixed have all the same colored leaves. It will bloom this winter if it is ready!


----------



## Candace (Jul 10, 2007)

Hmm, not even any coloration on the growths toward the bottom? They are a light green color, I guess I just expected some sort of coloration to distinguish it from albas.


----------



## paphjoint (Jul 11, 2007)

I think you might mix things up- perhaps you're thinking about P. charlesworthii?


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 11, 2007)

My fairrieanum is also a beautiful light green.

C


----------



## NYEric (Jul 11, 2007)

It's hard to tell from the photos!


----------



## e-spice (Jul 13, 2007)

My non-alba one has very light green leaves also. There is no coloration.

e-spice


----------



## Candace (Jul 13, 2007)

I guess I should rephrase the original question to can you tell the difference between an alba and typical fairrieanum by looking at the plant? Or do the leaves and plant look exactly the same on both?


----------



## TADD (Jul 13, 2007)

Not until the spike emerges, and yes they both look the same.


----------



## Candace (Jul 13, 2007)

Very interesting. Thanks, Tadd.


----------



## British Bulldog (Jul 30, 2007)

*P.fairrieanum*

This is quite normal.
Many red forms I have seen show very little pigmentation. Have you looked really 'deep' into the base?
Having said that I think the album form is well worth having.
Paul


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 30, 2007)

I have both a regular & an alba. I see no difference it the leaves - upper or under either.


----------

